# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  electronic  progressive lens   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## mahmoud.hamza

Hi every body 
as I am a director in  FreeForm lab I heard this morning that there is A new type Of progressive lens which made with " liquid crystals":drop::
PixelOptics a company how create a progressive lens that can change it's power.
an électro-active multifocal lenses, which integrate liquid crystals and electrodes allowing to modify immediately the correction according to the needs of the wearer .
These lenses adjust automatically, in some milliseconds, on the point fixed by the user, without intervention of this one. This "magic trick" is operated by a sensor and a microprocessor fed by a battery, the whole was miniaturized and was integratedbinto the frame.
Bye bye optical lenses : CR39, TRIVEX, HIGH index............................. :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## chip anderson

Like I said:  25 -40 years ago I read this was being worked on, then no mention since, until now.
O.K. Mahmoud:  Tell us a whole lot more, when will be available, estimated cost, etc.

Chip

----------


## mahmoud.hamza

http://www.acuite.fr/articles.asp?REF=4786
this link is in frensh lunguage  but you can translate it .
"This invention, which is already the object of a patent, should be marketed soon, " in an affordable price ", clarifies PixelOptics. An application on contact lenses is also for the study, but " still require additional developments ".


they don't montion when it be availble but the resaerch was done and the result was Ok as they say .

----------


## Freedom

I sound about Liquid Crystal about 4 year ago... It just phototype.

Now... If it can make to commercial ... WOW

I think ... The lens every power is the same thickness... WOW
I think ... But the frame is more thick and heavy because It must have
Battery and microprocessor in the frame ... In the first genneration.

Welcome new technology for tomorrow ... AND

Bye bye ... ALL high index or super high index lens
Bye bye ... distortion and abberation in periperal view.
Bye bye ... progressive addition lens

----------


## Jacqui

Didn't Rinsie or someone do a write up about this??

----------


## chip anderson

Actually I think Cannon has used it in some of thier cameras for years.

----------


## RT

www.pixeloptics.com

----------


## rinselberg

Pixel Optics was the subject of OptiBoard threads as far back as November and before that in January of 2006.

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/showthread.php?p=165971
http://www.optiboard.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15611

I don't know what it says in that French language report, but as far as the Pixel Optics website, I don't see any new reporting of it there.

----------


## rinselberg

Soon marketed liquid crystal multifocal lenses?

The PixelOptics American company completed the development of multifocal lenses " electro-active" , which integrates liquid crystals and electrodes making it possible to modify instantaneously the correction according to the needs for the wearer. These glasses "dynamical", combining chemistry and electricity, are regulated automatically, in a few milliseconds, on the point focused by the wearer, without intervention by hand. This " turn of magic" is operated by a sensor and a microprocessor supplied with a battery, the whole miniaturized and integrated into a frame mounting. Glass " electro-active" allows the presbyope to obtain instantaneously an optimal vision (either far, intermediate or near), without the distortions sometimes generated by current kinds of progressive lenses. It will be possible to see definitely at the same time their own feet and the stair steps, PixelOptics promises. According to the company, this product will also offer a broader field of view than current kinds of lenses and will remove the slopes of head necessary to read a text above the level of the eyes (for example on a high shelf of a supermarket). It will finally appreciably decrease the risk of non-adaptation to progressive lenses. This invention, which is already patented, should be marketed soon at a price "affordable", PixelOptics reports.

An application to contact lenses is also under study, but that requires further technical developments.


_.. French to English translation by Yahoo Babel Fish_

----------


## Bobie

The comfortable of vision from autofocus glasses will good as tri-focal lenses but can not compare with hi-end PALs like Impression FreeSign.
The best solution for presbyope must offer the instant crystal clear vision at any distance and relaxed like when they was young. :D


http://www.pixeloptics.com/index_files/Page1366.htm

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Soon marketed liquid crystal multifocal lenses?
> 
> The PixelOptics American company completed the development of multifocal lenses " electro-active" , which integrates liquid crystals and electrodes making it possible to modify instantaneously the correction according to the needs for the wearer. These glasses "dynamical", combining chemistry and electricity, are regulated automatically, in a few milliseconds, on the point focused by the wearer, without intervention by hand. This " turn of magic" is operated by a sensor and a microprocessor supplied with a battery, the whole miniaturized and integrated into a frame mounting. Glass " electro-active" allows the presbyope to obtain instantaneously an optimal vision (either far, intermediate or near), without the distortions sometimes generated by current kinds of progressive lenses. It will be possible to see definitely at the same time their own feet and the stair steps, PixelOptics promises. According to the company, this product will also offer a broader field of view than current kinds of lenses and will remove the slopes of head necessary to read a text above the level of the eyes (for example on a high shelf of a supermarket). It will finally appreciably decrease the risk of non-adaptation to progressive lenses. This invention, which is already patented, should be marketed soon at a price "affordable", PixelOptics reports.
> 
> An application to contact lenses is also under study, but that requires further technical developments.
> 
> 
> _.. French to English translation by Yahoo Babel Fish_


You want to have some fun? Use Babelfish to translate from one language into another, then another and go around until you have it translated back into the original language. Check your results then.
Your Translation Are Belong To Us.

----------


## optigrrl

That article with the picture of the prototype was all the news 2 yrs ago here. Ran on the front page of the health section in the AZ Republic. 

Interesting stuff!

----------


## optical24/7

Anybody see this lens at VEW? I've talked to one optician that was there.

----------


## chip anderson

Haven't seen the lens or the prototype but came across an article about this or similar product 25-30 years ago. Was a Japanese research project then. Wondered why I didn't hear anything at all about it later.
About 5 years ago I did read where someone (Sony or Cannon) was using this type lens in cameras.

Chip

Be glad when they can get it down to CL or IOL thickness.

----------


## Metronome

Delete.

----------


## Jacqui

> Fiddlesticks.


 :Confused:

----------


## Ph0t0n

I was at their private showing on Thursday night, they introduced the *atLast!* lens - a lens is made of a composite material formed by molecular bonding of a 1.67 monomer and Trivex.  The big deal with this lens is that it has four zones of vision: Distance, Far Intermediate, Intermediate and Near.  The initial power jump is reduced something like 60% so it should significantly help the non-adapts.

They also stated that the electronic lens is about 9 months out from production (my guess is that the atLAST! lens will be their gravy train for a while, therefore no need to push the electronic lens at this time).  They showed a new prototype which was a rimless frame with very small temples - no exterior wires and not bulky.  Should be interesting. They said the company now has over 200 patents and are applying for new ones at a rate of nearly one a day.

----------


## Lee H

So  Ph0t0n, what did you think of the atLast lens? Potential?

Thanks for keeping us updated....

----------


## rinselberg

For more about the atLast! Enhanced Multifocal lens from PixelOptics:
http://www.optiboard.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32097

----------


## fjpod

Since I was about 10 years old (some 40 years ago), I have been reading in newspapers, magazines (from Time to Newsweek to Popular Mechanics), about "how we would all be driving electric cars within five years". Hasn't happened yet, has it? Hybrids?? They are still on such a limited scale as to be virtually insignificant. And they run much more on gas than they do on electric.

Electronic control of lens power... How fast can it be? How will it be activated? What if I tilt my head down but want to see something far away? Will it be covered by EyeMed or Davis or gasp, VSP? :hammer:

...Just noticed in the diagram of the electronic lenses...that the prototype has two thin layers of GLASS in the front and back of the lens.  I wonder if it will pass the dropball test?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Since I was about 10 years old (some 40 years ago), I have been reading in newspapers, magazines (from Time to Newsweek to Popular Mechanics), about "how we would all be driving electric cars within five years". Hasn't happened yet, has it? Hybrids?? They are still on such a limited scale as to be virtually insignificant. And they run much more on gas than they do on electric.
> 
> Electronic control of lens power... How fast can it be? How will it be activated? What if I tilt my head down but want to see something far away? Will it be covered by EyeMed or Davis or gasp, VSP? :hammer:
> 
> ...Just noticed in the diagram of the electronic lenses...that the prototype has two thin layers of GLASS in the front and back of the lens.  I wonder if it will pass the dropball test?



If it's laminated with a strong intermediate layer, it won't need to be dropballed, like glass polarized. That said, it would surely fail, just like glass polarized.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Electronic control of lens power... How fast can it be? How will it be activated? What if I tilt my head down but want to see something far away? Will it be covered by EyeMed or Davis or gasp, VSP? :hammer:
> 
> ...Just noticed in the diagram of the electronic lenses...that the prototype has two thin layers of GLASS in the front and back of the lens.  I wonder if it will pass the drop ball test?
> *


But within three years of emPowers launch, PixelOptics, the company built around the invention, declared bankruptcy. In January, courts approved the distress sale of all its assets to Connecticut-based Horizon Technology Corporation for a lowly $3.7 million, a pittance of the billions once promised by the revolutionary patents.


But even as the country was falling in love with the idea behind emPower, those who actually purchased the $1,200 devices were finding out the description on the box didnt always match the product inside. The relationship between Pixel and Aspex began to deteriorate when customers started complaining of technical issues, and many eyeglass dealers canceled orders.

According to court documents filed by Pixel, by this point its investors had substantial reservations as a result of the ongoing dispute with Aspex and werent willing to put up enough money to fund daily operations. When it attempted to raise $22 million from its investors to get the company through the end of 2012, the company could muster up only $14 million.


Pixel began looking to be purchased in the spring 2013, believing a larger company with deeper pockets would be able to support the company as it kept producing new versions of emPower until all the kinks were worked out.

Read all about the end:
https://www.roanoke.com/business/new...7a43b2370.html

----------


## johnwilson

But it's present in most canon cameras.

----------


## Kwill212

Could optiboard please adopt a necroposting policy? Or just have every thread greater than a year old locked automatically.

----------

